# The Female Hiker who didn't know the Park Hiking rules.



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`



A woman hiking in Yellowstone Park was chased by a grizzly bear and she ran to a ranger station where she was arrested by park rangers. It's illegal to run through the park with a bear behind. 







`


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

:mrgreen:


----------

